# Firefox, Thunderbird und OO friefen PC ein

## Yonathan

Hallo.

Aus einem mir nicht näher bekannten Grund friert regelmäßig beim Benutzen von FX, Thunderbird und OO der komplette PC ein und muss über die restart-taste neugestartet werden. Maus ist zwar noch beweglich, aber auf die Tastatur reagiert der PC nicht mehr.

Habe zumindest den FX mal mit "debug" emerged und folgende Ausgabe bis zum Absturz bekommen:

```
No Persistent Registry Found.

Type Manifest File: /home/mirco/.mozilla/firefox/4dbzrp0u.default/xpti.dat

GFX: dpi=96 t2p=0,0666667 p2t=15 depth=24

++WEBSHELL == 1

++DOMWINDOW == 1

++DOMWINDOW == 2

Note: styleverifytree is disabled

Note: frameverifytree is disabled

Note: verifyreflow is disabled

--WEBSHELL == 0

No Persistent Registry Found.

Type Manifest File: /home/mirco/.mozilla/firefox/4dbzrp0u.default/xpti.dat

GFX: dpi=96 t2p=0,0666667 p2t=15 depth=24

++WEBSHELL == 1

++DOMWINDOW == 1

++DOMWINDOW == 2

++WEBSHELL == 2

++DOMWINDOW == 3

++DOMWINDOW == 4

Note: styleverifytree is disabled

Note: frameverifytree is disabled

Note: verifyreflow is disabled

++WEBSHELL == 3

++DOMWINDOW == 5

++DOMWINDOW == 6

*** e = [Exception... "ServiceManager::GetService returned failure code:"  nsresult: "0x80570016 (NS_ERROR_XPC_GS_RETURNED_FAILURE)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://browser/content/utilityOverlay.js :: getShellService :: line 294"  data: no]

++DOMWINDOW == 7

--DOMWINDOW == 6

++DOMWINDOW == 7

++DOMWINDOW == 8

++WEBSHELL == 4

++DOMWINDOW == 9

++DOMWINDOW == 10

++DOMWINDOW == 11

--DOMWINDOW == 10

++DOMWINDOW == 11

++WEBSHELL == 5

++DOMWINDOW == 12

++WEBSHELL == 6

++DOMWINDOW == 13

++WEBSHELL == 7

++DOMWINDOW == 14

++WEBSHELL == 8

++DOMWINDOW == 15

++WEBSHELL == 9

++DOMWINDOW == 16

++DOMWINDOW == 17

++DOMWINDOW == 18

++DOMWINDOW == 19

++DOMWINDOW == 20

++DOMWINDOW == 21

--DOMWINDOW == 20

--WEBSHELL == 8

--WEBSHELL == 7

--WEBSHELL == 6

--WEBSHELL == 5

--WEBSHELL == 4

++DOMWINDOW == 21

++WEBSHELL == 5

++DOMWINDOW == 22

++WEBSHELL == 6

++DOMWINDOW == 23

++WEBSHELL == 7

++DOMWINDOW == 24

++WEBSHELL == 8

++DOMWINDOW == 25

++WEBSHELL == 9

++DOMWINDOW == 26

++WEBSHELL == 10

++DOMWINDOW == 27

++WEBSHELL == 11

++DOMWINDOW == 28

++DOMWINDOW == 29

++DOMWINDOW == 30

++DOMWINDOW == 31

++DOMWINDOW == 32

++DOMWINDOW == 33

++DOMWINDOW == 34

++DOMWINDOW == 35

--DOMWINDOW == 34

--DOMWINDOW == 33

--DOMWINDOW == 32

++DOMWINDOW == 33

++DOMWINDOW == 34

--DOMWINDOW == 33

--DOMWINDOW == 32

--DOMWINDOW == 31

--DOMWINDOW == 30

--DOMWINDOW == 29

--DOMWINDOW == 28

--DOMWINDOW == 27

--DOMWINDOW == 26

--DOMWINDOW == 25

++WEBSHELL == 12

++DOMWINDOW == 26

++DOMWINDOW == 27

++WEBSHELL == 13

++DOMWINDOW == 28

++DOMWINDOW == 29

*** e = [Exception... "ServiceManager::GetService returned failure code:"  nsresult: "0x80570016 (NS_ERROR_XPC_GS_RETURNED_FAILURE)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://browser/content/utilityOverlay.js :: getShellService :: line 294"  data: no]

++DOMWINDOW == 30

--WEBSHELL == 12

--WEBSHELL == 11

--DOMWINDOW == 29

--DOMWINDOW == 28

--DOMWINDOW == 27

--DOMWINDOW == 26

--DOMWINDOW == 25

++DOMWINDOW == 26

++DOMWINDOW == 27

++DOMWINDOW == 28

--DOMWINDOW == 27

--DOMWINDOW == 26

++DOMWINDOW == 27

++DOMWINDOW == 28

--DOMWINDOW == 27

++DOMWINDOW == 28

--DOMWINDOW == 27

++DOMWINDOW == 28

--DOMWINDOW == 27

--DOMWINDOW == 26

++DOMWINDOW == 27

++DOMWINDOW == 28

++DOMWINDOW == 29

--DOMWINDOW == 28

--DOMWINDOW == 27

--DOMWINDOW == 26

++WEBSHELL == 12

++DOMWINDOW == 27

++DOMWINDOW == 28

++DOMWINDOW == 29

--DOMWINDOW == 28

++DOMWINDOW == 29

--DOMWINDOW == 28

++DOMWINDOW == 29

++DOMWINDOW == 30

--DOMWINDOW == 29

++DOMWINDOW == 30

++DOMWINDOW == 31

--DOMWINDOW == 30

++DOMWINDOW == 31

--DOMWINDOW == 30

++DOMWINDOW == 31

--DOMWINDOW == 30

++DOMWINDOW == 31

++DOMWINDOW == 32

--DOMWINDOW == 31

++DOMWINDOW == 32

--DOMWINDOW == 31

++DOMWINDOW == 32

--DOMWINDOW == 31

++DOMWINDOW == 32

--DOMWINDOW == 31

++DOMWINDOW == 32

--DOMWINDOW == 31

++DOMWINDOW == 32

--DOMWINDOW == 31

++DOMWINDOW == 32

++DOMWINDOW == 33

--DOMWINDOW == 32

--DOMWINDOW == 31

LoadPlugin() /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.06/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so returned 98933a0

GetMIMEDescription() returned "application/x-java-vm::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-applet::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-applet;version=1.1::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-applet;version=1.1.1::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-applet;version=1.1.2::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-applet;version=1.1.3::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-applet;version=1.2::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-applet;version=1.2.1::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-applet;version=1.2.2::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-applet;version=1.3::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-applet;version=1.3.1::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-applet;version=1.4::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-applet;version=1.4.1::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-applet;version=1.4.2::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-applet;version=1.5::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-applet;version=1.6::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-applet;jpi-version=1.6.0_06::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-bean::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-bean;version=1.1::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-bean;version=1.1.1::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-bean;version=1.1.2::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-bean;version=1.1.3::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-bean;version=1.2::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-bean;version=1.2.1::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-bean;version=1.2.2::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-bean;version=1.3::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-bean;version=1.3.1::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-bean;version=1.4::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-bean;version=1.4.1::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-bean;version=1.4.2::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-bean;version=1.5::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-bean;version=1.6::Java(tm) Plug-in;application/x-java-bean;jpi-version=1.6.0_06::Java(tm) Plug-in"

LoadPlugin() /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libflashplayer.so returned 985e258

GetMIMEDescription() returned "application/x-shockwave-flash:swf:Shockwave Flash;application/futuresplash:spl:FutureSplash Player"

LoadPlugin() /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/kaffeineplugin.so returned 8e5a370

GetMIMEDescription() returned "video/mpeg: mpeg, mpg, mpe: MPEG animation;video/x-mpeg: mpeg, mpg, mpe: MPEG animation;audio/mpeg2: mp2: MPEG audio;audio/x-mpeg2: mp2: MPEG audio;audio/mpeg3: mp3: MPEG audio;audio/x-mpeg3: mp3: MPEG audio;audio/mpeg: mpa,abs,mpega: MPEG audio;audio/x-mpeg: mpa,abs,mpega: MPEG audio;video/quicktime: mov,qt: Quicktime animation;video/x-quicktime: mov,qt: Quicktime animation;video/msvideo: avi: AVI animation;video/x-msvideo: avi: AVI animation;application/x-mplayer2: asf,asx,asp: mplayer2;video/x-ms-asf-plugin: asf,asx,asp: mms animation;audio/x-pn-realaudio-plugin: rpm: Real audio;audio/x-ogg: ogg,ogm: OGG Media;audio/x-scpls: pls: MPEG audio;audio/x-ms-wma: wma: Microsoft Media Audio;video/x-ms-wmv: wmv: Microsoft Media Video;audio/x-mpegurl: m3u: Streaming-MPEG-Audio;"

LoadPlugin() /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libnullplugin.so returned 8f95ad0

GetMIMEDescription() returned ""

LoadPlugin() /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libunixprintplugin.so returned 9740f48

GetMIMEDescription() returned ""

For application/x-shockwave-flash found plugin /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libflashplayer.so

LoadPlugin() /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libflashplayer.so returned 985e258

nsPluginNativeWindowGtk2: NPPVpluginNeedsXEmbed=1

nsPluginNativeWindowGtk2: call SetWindow with xid=0x200c7fd

About to create new ws_info...

nsPluginNativeWindowGtk2: NPPVpluginNeedsXEmbed=0

nsPluginNativeWindowGtk2: call SetWindow with xid=0x200c7fd

++DOMWINDOW == 32

--DOMWINDOW == 31

++DOMWINDOW == 32

++WEBSHELL == 13

++DOMWINDOW == 33

++DOMWINDOW == 34

++DOMWINDOW == 35

--DOMWINDOW == 34

++DOMWINDOW == 35

++DOMWINDOW == 36

--DOMWINDOW == 35

--DOMWINDOW == 34

++WEBSHELL == 14

++DOMWINDOW == 35

++DOMWINDOW == 36

++WEBSHELL == 15

++DOMWINDOW == 37

++DOMWINDOW == 38

*** e = [Exception... "ServiceManager::GetService returned failure code:"  nsresult: "0x80570016 (NS_ERROR_XPC_GS_RETURNED_FAILURE)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://browser/content/utilityOverlay.js :: getShellService :: line 294"  data: no]

--DOMWINDOW == 37

++DOMWINDOW == 38

```

Der Absturz passiert im FX, sobald mir die Adressleiste einen Vorschlag für den aufzurufenden URL gibt, beim Thunderbird, sobald eine E-Mailadresse vervolständigt wird und im OO hab ich es noch nicht rausgefunden. Werd den PC noch 2 Mal gezielt Abstürzen lassen, damit ich auch die Debugausgaben des TB und von OO habe, aber mir wäre es auch recht, wenn einer von euch so eine Idee hätte... Poste gerne weitere Infos auf Nachfrage.

Habe bereits alle Add-Ons, die mal installiert waren, deaktiviert oder komplett raus geworfen, aber das ändert nix.

LG Yona

----------

## Yonathan

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.5 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.2.3, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 18 May 2008 21:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.4-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -msse -mmmx -m3dnow -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fforce-addr -falign-functions=4 -fprefetch-loop-arrays"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -msse -mmmx -m3dnow -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fforce-addr -falign-functions=4 -fprefetch-loop-arrays"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages nostrip parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms unmerge-orphans userfetch usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/  http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo  ftp://csociety-ftp.ecn.purdue.edu/pub/gentoo/  ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/  http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/  http://gentoo.ccccom.com http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo  ftp://gentoo.netnitco.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo/source/  http://mirror.tucdemonic.org/gentoo/ http://mirrors.acm.cs.rpi.edu/gentoo/  ftp://ftp.ndlug.nd.edu/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,-z,now -Wl,--sort-common"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X acl alsa berkdb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd dvdr encode foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm gif gpm hal htmlhandbook iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kdehiddenvisibility kdexdeltas latex mad midi mmx mp3 mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ntpl ntplonly opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png pppd python readline reflection session spl sse ssl svga tcpd tetex tiff truetype unicode usb userlocales x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa fbdev vga"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

```
egrep -v "^#|^$" /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

    #Option "XkbVariant"        "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto" # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "LG Flatron L1954TQ"

    HorizSync   30-83

    VertRefresh 56-76

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Radeon 9200"

    Driver      "radeon"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Radeon 9200"

    Monitor     "LG Flatron L1954TQ"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection
```

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm Yonathan....

..sind sehr waage angaben und auch nicht wirklich Fehlermeldungen. Gehen (nach dem die Tasta nicht mehr reagiert) noch die Magic-Keys? alt + druck und r, e, i, s, u, b?

Und ansonsten würde ich die Üblichen Verdächtigen untersuchen.. revdep-rebuild oder mal mit emerge -pvuD firefox gucken ob sich irgendwelche Abhängigkeiten updaten lassen. Gegebenfalls Kernel downgraden oder was sonst noch so upgedatet wurde kurz bevor du die Probleme bekommen hast.

Oder mal den unstabilen Beta-Firefox testen...

Da du KDE als Desktop-Manager benutzt, würde ich bei den genannten Anwendungen fast auf ein Problem mit gtk oder so tippen.. Aber sicher bin ich mir nicht. Benutzt du irgendeine gtk-qt-engine oder sowas? Evt. Das nochmal ausprobieren. Und hast du irgendwas "ungewöhnliches" wie KDE 4 oder so?

Naja sonst fällt mir grad auch nix mehr ein.

Ach ja, kannst du den X-Server abschießen? (strg + alt + backspace)

Chris

P.s. Und die Versionen von Firefox, Thunderbird und OpenOffice wären interessant..

----------

## Yonathan

hi chrisjumper.

die tastatur reagiert überhaupt nicht mehr, keine tastenkombi kein garnichts, nur die maus ist noch beweglich. fehlermeldungen bekomm ich ja nicht, sonst hätt ich die hier längst gepostet, hab ja die ausgabe des fx in ne datei umgeleitet, aber da steht, wie du siehst, nix drin.

revdep-rebuild lief schon tausend mal, emerge -uDN world, bzw emerge -uD firefox

den kernel hab ich schon ewig nicht mehr upgradet, der ist version: linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3 aus dem januar

ich hatte mal kde-4 drauf, hab sie aber samt und sonders wieder runtergeworfen und auch alles gelöscht, was damit zu tun hatte

```
emerge -pvuD mozilla-firefox

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

```
emerge -pv mozilla-firefox mozilla-thunderbird openoffice

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.14  USE="debug ipv6 java xforms xprint -bindist -filepicker -gnome -iceweasel -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xinerama" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -el -en -en_GB -en_US -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 32 kB

[ebuild   R   ] mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-2.0.0.14  USE="crypt debug ipv6 replytolist -bindist -gnome -ldap -mozdom -moznopango -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="de -af -be -bg -ca -cs -da -el -en -en_GB -en_US -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -ga -ga_IE -he -hu -it -ja -ko -lt -mk -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-2.4.0  USE="cups debug firefox gnome gtk java kde opengl pam -binfilter -dbus -eds -gstreamer -ldap -mono -odk -seamonkey -webdav -xulrunner" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es -et -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh -sk -sl -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 8,418 kB

Total: 3 packages (3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 8,449 kB

```

bin mir nicht bewusst irgendwas exotisches installiert zu haben, zumindest nicht bewusst, habe sozusagen nur ein "standard"-kde-3.5.9-r4

habe x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3

----------

## Yonathan

ich wäre auch ganz dankbar, wenn ihr mir sagt, wie ich gescheite fehlermeldungen produzieren kann, bzw wie ich an gescheite meldungen ran komme..

oder muss ich gar die komplette kde und das komplette Xorg nochmal neubauen? bzw erst löschen... also quasi den pc neu aufsetzen?

----------

## Vortex375

Hallo,

ich würde nach dem Absturz erst mal die Log-Datei vom X (/var/log/Xorg.0.log) und /var/log/messages abklappern.

Ich hatte auch mal Probleme mit einfrierendem X (allerdings etwas anders als bei dir). Durch überprüfen des syslog und anschließendes Googeln, hab ich dann herausgefunden, dass meine Grafikkarte zu heiß wurde. Der Treiber hat dort Warnungen hinterlassen.

Naja, das wird bei dir vermutlich nicht das Problem sein, schätze ich mal.  :Smile:  Aber trotzdem würde ich als erstes in den Logs nachsehen. Wenn der komplette Pc einfriert, dann brauchst du das Problem nicht beim Firefox suchen.

----------

## Fabiolla

Hallo, 

Schuss ins Blaue - verwendest du ein spezielles GTK-Theme?

Wenn man nach firefox+gtk+freeze sucht erhält man speziell aus der Ubuntu-Ecke den

Hinweis das spezielle GTK-Themes ein 'Freeze' verursachen.

Das firefox+thunderbird GTK verwenden könnte dein Problem eventuell damit in Zusammenhang stehen.

Auszug aus https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/136278

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Are you using a non-ubuntu gtk-theme (e.g. from gnome-look.org)? If so, please switch your theme to a pre-packaged one (e.g. human or clearlooks). There is a known issue with broken gtk-themes in combination with openoffice.org (I forgot the bug number).
> 
> .
> ...

 

lg

----------

## Yonathan

@vortex: die xorg hab ich schon durchschaut, da ist nichtmal nen error drin... ebenso ist nichts in der messages zu finden  :Sad:  zumal die ja gleich überschrieben wird, wenn der pc neustartet und ich an die alte version nicht drankomm...

@fabiolla:

ich habe folgende gtk-pakete installiert:

x11-libs/gtkglarea-1.99.0

x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.8

dev-python/pygtk-2.12.0

das ist alles, was ich rausgefunden hab... gtkglarea könnte das einzige sein, was hier irgendwie komisch ist.. oder sollte ich anders suchen? habe jetzt emerge -s gtk eingegeben

----------

## Fabiolla

Hallo, 

Bitte beachten das es mit dem GTK-Theme 'nur ein Schuss ins Blaue ist' - von deiner Auflistung her sieht es nicht so aus

das du ein spezielles Theme installiert hast (die anderen GTK-Komponenten sind Standard).

Es wäre eventuell einen Versuch wert, testweise ein GTK-Theme zu installieren z.B.:

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/x11-themes/smooth-themes

und dieses Theme mit http://www.gentoo-portage.com/x11-themes/gtk-chtheme einzustellen.

Wenn 'der Schuss ins Blaue einen Treffer landet' dürfte das Problem mit dem Einfrieren nicht mehr auftreten...

lg

----------

## ok

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> ... ebenso ist nichts in der messages zu finden :( zumal die ja gleich überschrieben wird, wenn der pc neustartet und ich an die alte version nicht drankomm...

 

Sollte nicht überschrieben werden. Neue Einträge werden normalerweise angehängt oder meinst du dmesg?

Wenn du dich unter einem anderen Benutzer (neuen anlegen) anmeldest, tritt der Fehler dann auch auf?

Wenn nicht, brauchst du nichts neu installieren und es liegt an Benutzereinstellungen.

----------

## MaTu

Hallo 

auch mal ein Schuß ins Blaue, sind deine Pfade zu Java richtig gesetzt.

lg MaTu

----------

## Yonathan

ok, installiere grade:

```
[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.12.2  USE="-accessibility -debug -static" 639 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gtk-chtheme-0.3.1  18 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/smooth-themes-0.5.8-r1  115 kB

```

mal schauen, ob ich das gtk-theme eingestellt bekomm

hier die /var/log/messages:

```
Jun  3 07:19:19 randir (mirco-28728): (Version 2.20.1) wird gestartet, Prozesskennung 28728, Benutzer »mirco«

Jun  3 07:19:19 randir (mirco-28728): Die Adresse »xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory« wurde an der Position 0 zu einer nur lesbaren Konfiguratio$

Jun  3 07:19:19 randir (mirco-28728): Die Adresse »xml:readwrite:/home/mirco/.gconf« wurde an der Position 1 zu einer schreibbaren Konfigurationsquelle au$

Jun  3 07:19:19 randir (mirco-28728): Die Adresse »xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults« wurde an der Position 2 zu einer nur lesbaren Konfiguration$

Jun  3 07:20:01 randir cron[28747]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

```

----------

## Yonathan

ein emerge -e world hat das problem leider nicht gelöst

habe festgestellt, dass ich 2mal java auf dem rechner habe

```
1)      Sun JDK 1.5.0.15 [sun-jdk-1.5]

*)      Sun JDK 1.6.0.06 [sun-jdk-1.6]

```

1. wie überprüfe ich, ob die pfade richtig gesetzt sind?

2. der code, den ich aus der /var/log/messages habe, wird immer wieder gezeigt, bevor der rechner abstürzt, in zusammenhang ist also möglich, zumindest für den fx, werd es auch mal mit oo und tb probieren

----------

## ok

Die selben Meldungen hatte ich auch in ../log/messages, ich habe gconf deinstalliert (war etwas verzwickt, bestehen doch einige Abhängingkeiten) da ich nicht rausfand wie ich den start von gconfd verhindern kann. -> ich nutze KDE und habe keinen Gnome installiert.

----------

## MaTu

Hallo 

Direkt in OO unter Extras - Optionen, gibts einen Punkt "Java", dort werden gefundene Java-Laufzeitumgebungen aufgelistet.

Du kannst auch selbst welche Hinzufügen oder eine vorhandene für die Verwendung auswählen.

vorher an der Konsole mir "java-config-2 -L" kontrollieren, ob eine gültige VM gesetzt ist.

so würde ich vorgehen, hoffe es hilft dir.

lg MaTu

----------

## Yonathan

so, habe mal mit diesem befehl:

```
emerge --pretend --unmerge gconf `equery depends gconf|grep --invert-match Searching`

app-office/openoffice-2.4.0

gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.6

gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.20.1-r1

gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.20.0

gnome-base/libgnome-2.20.1.1

gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.20.1.1

gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.7

x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7
```

alles unmerged, was mit gconf zusammenhängt, da ist unter anderem auch OO mit bei, werd wohl doch mal das gnome-flag da rausnehmen müssen...

gnome-extra/libgsf wird ebenfalls benötigt, da es eine abhängigkeit von app-text/libwpd und das wiederum von OO benötigt wird, ist, ich emerge das mal alles durch, OO ohne gnome und ohne gconf und meld mich wieder

----------

